# [SLIM + MATE with UEFI] SLIM starts but nothing on screen ?



## valenciano8 (May 1, 2019)

Greetings everyone,

I'm a GNU/Linux user (Fedora), and I just wanted to give FreeBSD a try with a Virtual MAchine (VBox).

First I tried to install FreeBSD with BIOS mode and slim and MATE desktop according to this guide :









						How to install MATE Desktop in FreeBSD | LinuxHelp Tutorials
					

A step-by-step guide with Video Tutorials, Commands, Screenshots, Questions, Discussion forums on How to install MATE Desktop in FreeBSD | LinuxHelp | MATE is a free source Desktop environment.  MATE is the extension of GNOME 2 desktop. It provides an active development by adding a good support f




					www.linuxhelp.com
				




Result : Works great

But, when I tried to create a brand new Virtual Machine with UEFI mode, everything worked except that I have no GUI, I stay with tty :






Do you have any idea why the same operations wouldn't work with UEFI mode ? Because according to the prompt, everything works but as you can see it stays with the Console...

Kind Regards


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2019)

You're missing emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions which includes the vbox video driver. So your initial install probably used the vesa(4) driver. For UEFI framebuffers you'd need x11-drivers/xf86-video-scfb. But that's moot if you simply install the VirtualBox guest additions.


----------



## valenciano8 (May 1, 2019)

Hi SirDice !

Thank you for your answer.

Well, I did isntall the vbox guest additions afterall but nothing...

Here is the output after typing "startx" :


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2019)

You'll need to configure Xorg and tell it to use the Virtualbox driver. For some reason it never auto-detected it for me.

This should help: 21.5. FreeBSD as a Guest on VirtualBox™

But I see it's a little old. Do ,make sure you enabled the services that are mentioned. 

Create /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-vbox.conf:

```
Section "Device"
	Identifier "Card0"
	Driver "vboxvideo"
	VendorName "InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH"
	BoardName "VirtualBox Graphics Adapter"
EndSection
```

That should be more than enough. Remove any /etc/X11/xorg.conf or /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf if you have them.


----------



## valenciano8 (May 1, 2019)

Well, I did exactly what you told me to do but here is the result :


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2019)

No, you didn't do _exactly_ what I told you, you still have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf, which should be removed. Perhaps this wasn't clear, just remove all xorg.conf files. And only create the /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-vbox.conf as shown above.

If you still have problems, please provide the /var/log/Xorg.0.log, we need to see what's being detected (or not being detected).


----------



## valenciano8 (May 1, 2019)

> you still have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf, which should be removed.



I swear  : 







> Please provide the /var/log/Xorg.0.log, we need to see what's being detected (or not being detected).



Here is the output :


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2019)

valenciano8 said:


> I swear  :


Look closely at the picture you posted in post #5.

```
(==) Using config file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

But lets move on. If you look at the last picture you posted you can see it's unable to find the vboxvideo driver. Double check if emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions is actually installed succesfully, the vboxvideo driver is included with that. 

And I assume you have network access in the VM? Then install misc/pastebinit. That will make it easier to post logs: `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit`.


----------



## valenciano8 (May 1, 2019)

Great that works now thanks ! You were right, I thought I already installed the vbox guest additions but nope, thank you again !


----------

